# Коняев. Концерт для баяна с оркестром



## sahar122 (20 Ноя 2015)

Доброго времени суток. Ищу партитуру Концерта для баяна с оркестром Коняева. Вот запись, https://youtu.be/mJMbsuqaANo?t=9m22s играет Юрий Шишкин с  ОРНИ "Виртуозами Кубани". Заранее благодарен. Моя почта [email protected]


----------



## grayplex (25 Ноя 2015)

sahar122 писал:


> Доброго времени суток. Ищу партитуру Концерта для баяна с оркестром Коняева. Вот запись, https://youtu.be/mJMbsuqaANo?t=9m22s играет Юрий Шишкин с  ОРНИ "Виртуозами Кубани". Заранее благодарен. Моя почта [email protected]


Есть только клавир


----------



## nikolas II (25 Ноя 2015)

ОГО! А можно мне клавир? Пожалуйста!) [email protected] спасибо заранее!)


----------



## sahar122 (6 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте, скиньте мне пожалуйста клавир на [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Дек 2015)

sahar122 писал:


> Здравствуйте, скиньте мне пожалуйста клавир на [email protected]


Мне вот встретилась Концерт.пьеса (баян-фоно) Коняева,а партитуры у меня, к сожалению нет.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## grayplex (2 Янв 2016)

С.Коняев. Концерт для баяна (клавир)


----------

